# Report – Sony US boss opposed to used games blocking tech



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Report – Sony US boss opposed to used games blocking tech*

Industry analyst Michael Pachter has said Sony executive Jack Tretton isn’t keen on ending the used games trade through technological means.










Pachter told Bonus Round that he had asked Tretton about the possibility of consoles which block used games.

The Sony Computer Entertainment America CEO reportedly gave it as his personal opinion that he is “opposed to blocking used games”.

Tretton is said to have commented that used games are “great for consumers” and that it would be “anti-consumer” to take steps against the trade.

The executive did apparently note that he was speaking as an individual, not on behalf of Sony, and that his international peers may not share his opinions.

Talk of next-generation consoles has made frequent reference to the possibility of anti-used games technology of some kind, although analysts and developers have expressed doubts as to its viability.

Many industry insiders, including Silicon Knight boss Dennis Dyack, former THQ executive Richard Browne, veteran developer David Braben and Volition design director Jameson Durall have spoken out against the used games market.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Travis T (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully neither Sony or MS follows through with the used game blocking rumors. The online pass game makers have started is enough. I love videogaming, but the more the companies try to nickel and dime me online passes, overpriced DLC, etc. the less I want to keep giving them any money.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't believe MS or Sony will do the fact that DLC has become such a cash cow for the industry. Used games are great for the consumer but even better for the game devs when you start factoring in the cost of Online Passes and other DLC content.


----------

